# Took Delivery



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Finally took delivery last night, the new 23RS is sitting in front of the house.
Everthing looks fine. Went through the PDI checklist with a fine tooth comb.

The first two mod's on my list are: 
1. installing quickey flush in both the black and gray tanks.

2. rear support rail storage. I am going to take a close look at the internal tunnel idea that KJDJ installed. I really thought that was a great idea. I think I can make it work though the rear outside storage.

Probably spend the rest of the weekend figuring out where to store all the gear and how things work.

The weather is supposed to be sunny and warm. The 60's is considered warm in Michigan this time of year.

Keith


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and becoming an official member of the community. Many happy trails are ahead! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on purchase!!!!! Happy camping

Thor


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT







Wish the weather would warm up out here...expecting snow this weekend









Enjoy!!


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations on your new camper. I just moved our camper to the driveway from the backyard to do the quickie flush installation tomorrow. Wish me luck.

Why are you installing a quickie flush in the grey tank? Doesn't seem it would need any real flushing help. Good luck anyway.

Kevin


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Its funny that I see so many folks buying the 23RS yet the poll results showing how many 23RS we have on this forum don't seem to go up any -- so make sure if you own a 23RS you add it to the poll...

anyway -- taking our 23RS out in a few hours for the weekend if I can sneak off of work early ... suppose to be another *90 degree weekend *here in South Texas...









Am curious though why you are doing a quick flush of the Grey tank also -- too me that seems a little overkill -- I completely agree with the Black but the Grey tank has always been almost a self cleaner since all thats in it is soapy water to begin with...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats, have fun, enjoy that NEW smell!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats!!!







Now enjoy outbacking an the outback family here.

Jim


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

kevman said:


> Congratulations on your new camper. I just moved our camper to the driveway from the backyard to do the quickie flush installation tomorrow. Wish me luck.
> 
> Why are you installing a quickie flush in the grey tank? Doesn't seem it would need any real flushing help. Good luck anyway.
> 
> ...


Somewhere among the threads I read that it was a good idea to flush the grey tank. I thought that as long as I have everything apart, for the price of a quickie flush, it was a good idea.

Keith


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats!







I flush the grey too.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Congratulations on the TT..........many hours of enjoyment to come


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 23 RS
The weather is finally cooperating so I plan on doing my quikie flush tomorrow
Don


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Day one of the mod's was a success.

1. Quickie flush installed















2. Rear slide support storage tunnel complete.








3. I wound up with an extra support crank handle, so I cut it off and it works great with the cordless drill. The wife and daughter realy like that one sunny 
4. Modified the propane cover so I could use the hanger without removing it.

Now I need to review the list and determine what is next

Keith


----------

